# نصائح هامة قبل شراء laptop



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

​ 


الشركة
بالوقت الحالي لم يعد اسم الشركة يهم عند شرائك الاب توب الا في حالتين توشيبا و ديل . لسببين الاولى ان لم تعد شركات تصنع الاب توب بنفسها بشكل كامل او على الاقل بنسبة كبيرة , بل اصبحت قطعه مجمعة من بين بعضها البعض .
و الثاني انه تدخل الشركة من ناحية الجزء الصلب ( hardware ) و ليس الناحية البرمجية ( software )
و هي تتمحور حول نقطة واحدة … ( هل لاب توبك يتحمل الضغط ؟ , و كم سنة سيعيش معك ؟ ) .
والاجوبة مستحيل تعرفها من خلال مواضفات الجهاز الاعتيادية … لا تعرفها الا من خلال تجربة اغلب الشركات .
لكن لحسن حظك لن تحتاج الى ذلك لأني قد جربت اغلبهم و اخبرك النوع الذي سيعيش و النوع الذي لن يعيش​ 
​ 
لوحة التحكم (MotherBoard)
هي اهم شيء في اللاب توب و اذا احترقت او خربت ارمي جهازك بالزبالة , لأنه سعرها بالغالب يتراوح مابين 30 - 50 % من سعر الجهاز يعني افضل لك تشتري جهازي جديد و لم يحدث معي حتى الآن ان احترقت لوحة تحكم جهاز الا في شركة ايسر و ديل .
و يوجد نوع جيد واحد دارج بالسوق وهو Intel centrino وهو افضل بانتينيوم 4 بأنه لا يسخن بسرعة .
لكن انتبه هي تسخن و بسرعة … و يجب ان لا تكون درجة حرارة جهازك اعلى من 45 سيليزية و اذا وصل الى 53 بالغالب سوف ينفجر جهازك .
فالاب توب ليس مثل جهاز الـ Desktop ترتفع درجة حرارته بسهولة شديدة . خصوصا ان مراوحه الاب توب اضعف .​ 




​ 
سرعة الجهاز Processor 
يعتمد نوع ما على نوع استخدامك للجهاز … و للعموم سرعة 1.83 جيجا هرتز جيدة و مناسبة تمام و سرعة 1.76 مقبولة و لا انصحك بأقل منها و اذا اردت جهاز جيد فأنصحك بسرعة 2 جيجا هرتز ( يجب ان تكون ذاكر مؤقتة في هذه الحالة لديك عالية , 512 ميجابايت و اعلى ).​ 





​ 
ذاكرة مؤقتة RAM (قابلة للتطوير)
512 ميجابايت حجم مناسب تماما و ايضا ان تكون || DDR … بطبيعة الحال كلنا نريد جهاز كامل المواصفات , لكن هذا امر صعب لذلك لا انصحك بوضع الذاكرة المؤقتة على قائمة اولوياتك حيث تقدر تزيد حجمها فيما بعد عن طريقة اضافة شريحة ذاكرة مؤقتة اخرى … فقط تأكد انها ليست اقل من 512 … و اذا اردت تشغيل نظام ويندوز فيستا او العاب قوية تحتاج ان تكون ذاكرتك المؤقتة اكثر من 1 جيجا و هذا شيء عالي نسبيا .​ 





​ 
ذاكر ثابتة او دائمة Hard Disk (قابلة لتبديل و ليس زيادة)
وهذا شيء اخر لا انصحك بوضعه على قائمة اولوياتك , فقط تأكد انها ليست اقل من 80 جيجا .
و 80 جيجا هو الحجم المناسب و يكفي 98 % من المستخدمين …
و انا كنت قد وجدت جهاز محمول بسعر مناسب و مواصفات جيدة لكن ذاكرته كانت 80 جيجا فشريته على اساس ان ابدله بذاكرة بحجم 120 جيجا , مع ذلك لا ازال اعمل عليه و مركب عليه نظامي تشغيل بدون مشاكل .​ 






​ 
كرت الشاشة (ثابت تمام)​ 
128 ميجابايت حجم جيد و يشغل كثير من الالعاب و افلام الدفيدي … لكن اذا اردت تشغل العاب حركية قوية فأنصحك ب 256 يجابايت او اعلى من ذلك وأغلب كروت الشاشة بتكون
يا اما Intel او NVIDIA أو ATI و أفضلهم نيفديا وأى تى أى​ 



محرك الاقراص
على الاقل لابد ان يقرأ و يكتب على الاقراص ( CD ) و ايضا يشغل دفيدي . و هذا متوفر تقريبا بكل الاجهزة
و يفضل لو تقدر تكتب على الدفيدي … لكن لو كنت انت شخص تحرق الدفيدي و وجدت جهاز جيد جدا لكن لا يقدر يكتب على دفيدي فإذا لا يهمك .
لأنه تقدر تشتري فيما بعد DVD RW خارجي توصله بالـ USB للكمبيوتر​ 





​ 
اجهزة الاتصال
يجب ان يحتوي الاتصال العادية مثل ( modem , bluetooth & wireless )
و هي متوفرة بأغلب الاجهزة فقط تأكد من وجودها .​ 


نظام التشغيل
( لاحظ :- ان سوف اكون حيادي هنا و ليست ضد نظام معين لكن يجب ان اذكر لك كل الايجابيات و السلبيات )
وددت كثيرا لو اقدر ان اقولك لينوكس .
لكن لا استطيع … لاني لابد اخذ بعين الاعتبار اغلبية المستخدمين الذين ليست لديهم القدرة او الرغبة على تعلم او استخدام نظام جديد
و ايضا للاسف على الرغم من وصول عدد مطورين لينوكس الى الملايين الى انه لم يرقى ان يكون موجه الى المستخدم البسيط العادي او تكون واجهة استخدامه سهلة و سريعة .
لذلك انصحك بويندوز اكس بي ​ 
و خذ بعين الاعتبار
الثغرات الموجودة بهذا النظام كبيرة جدا و الفيروسات الموجهة له لا تحصى , لذلك يجب ان تركب برنامج حماية قوي جدا مثل NOD32
طبعا مستقبله مظلم … و انبه اني صادق فعلا معك , حيث كلنا يعلم ان نسخة ويندوز الجديد من مايكروسوفت هي ويندوز فيستا .
فيستا هذا متطلباته عالية جدا و مواصفاته منخفضة جدا و مميزاته قليلة و ليست بجديدة … اما عن متطلباته فهو يحتاج على الأقل ( و اكرر و اقول على الأقل ) نظام يعمل بذاكر مؤقتة 1 جيجا !!! و هذا شيء مرتفع فقليلة الاجهزة التى لديها هذه الصفة , بالاضافة انه كما قلت هذا على الاقل اي لكي يعمل بشكل جيد و نظيف و متميز بدون التثقيل عليها لابد ان تكون الذاكر 2 جيجا و اكثر
طبعا لا حاجة ان اقول بأنه اذا توفرت اجهزة محمولة بهذه مواصفات فسعرها مرتفع جدا.
و ايضا يحتاج نظام التشغيل بالاضافة برنامج اوفيس الكامل الى 17 جيجا ( بدون برامج اضافية اخرى ) … لتعرف مقدار فداحة هذا الرقم اعرف بأني ركبت من قبل 5 انظمة تشغيل لينوكس مرة واحدة بالاضافة الى اكثر من 400 برنامج و لم تأخذ حتى 10 جيجا .
طبعا ممكن الآن شخص يقفز بوجهي و يقول لي شغلتين اول وحدة هي بأنها هذه مواصفات فقط نظام تشغيل العالي ( Unlimited ) و هناك انواع فيستا اخرى اصغر منها و تستهلك فقط 512 ميجابايت فقط .
الرد عليه بسيط وهو انه اصلا هناك انظمة تشغيل فيها مواصفات مثله و افضل منه و لكي نلحق بهذه الانظمة و مواكبة التطور و اللحاق بهذه الانظمة لابد على الاقل ان نركب افضل نسخة من فيستا و الامر مشابه لموضوع ويندوز اكس بي home & pro. حيث كلنا نشتغل على professional و اي شخص يستخدم نسخة home اخذ له مقلب حلو .
اما النقطة التى ممكن تثار حول هذا الموضوع هي ان المواصفات المتطلبة ممكنة و ايضا بعض المصنعين بدواء يصنعون اجهزة متوافقة مع فيستا .
كلام حلو … لكن ما هو المقابل … فسعر ويندوز فيستا 800 دولار بدون حساب سعر حزمة اوفيس المكتبية او اي من برامج الضرورية التى تحتاجها … طبعا عند مايكرسوفت اي شيء تعطيك ايها بفلوس حتى الثيم و الاضافات بفلوس . فإذا لكي تحصل على كمبيوتر محمول بالاضافة الى نظام تشغيل و كم برنامج اساسي محتاج تدفع ما بين 3000 - 5000 دولار​ 





​ 
المروحة
هذه نقطة لا احد يهتم لها … وهي مذكورة بمواصفات الجهاز … ومن صعب تعرف ان مروحتك جيدة الا من خلال الخبرة
و بشكل فقط تأكد ان موضوعها جيد يسمح لها بالدخول الهواء و تبريد جهازك
و لكي تطيل عمر جهازك تقدر تضع اسفل جهازك قطعة بها مراوح اضافية​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ehap012 (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع مهم وحلو
تمام
وعلي فكره لو في مصر ابعد عن برسيسورات ايه ام دي  amd
وعمتا الافضل التوشيبا والتش بي 
ويفضل الاتش بي او الايسر حلاوه الايسر انه سعره كويس


----------



## lovely dove (20 مايو 2009)

مرسي كتير ياكوكو علي المعلومات 
ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## المجدلية (20 مايو 2009)

_ميرسى يا كوكو على المعلومات الجميله دى _


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

ehap012 قال:


> موضوع مهم وحلو
> تمام
> وعلي فكره لو في مصر ابعد عن برسيسورات ايه ام دي amd
> وعمتا الافضل التوشيبا والتش بي
> ويفضل الاتش بي او الايسر حلاوه الايسر انه سعره كويس


 
ميرررسى على مرورك 

وعلى النصيحه يا ايهاب  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير ياكوكو علي المعلومات
> ربنا يعوضك ​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا بوبا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> _ميرسى يا كوكو على المعلومات الجميله دى _


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا نجلا ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة عن الاب توب 
وانا سمعت ان ال hp   بيبوظ بسرعة ...بقول سمعت مش تجربة شخصية 
بس اعرف ان ماركة dell وكومباك كويسين اوي وتوشيبا كويسة بردة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مستر هيما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic FiDo (30 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات كلها صحيحه 100% 

بس فى حاجه صغيرة جدا عايز اقولك عليها

نوع ال LapTop Cooling Pad (المروحه الخارجيه )

الى انتا جايبها نوع ردئ اووى انا مجربهها

انا انصحك تجيب دى احسن  بكتير 





*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

دى نوعها ايه؟؟
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic FiDo (31 أغسطس 2009)

*نوعها مش معروف فى عالم الكمبيوتر

اسمها belkin  هى مروحه واحده بس قوتها حلوة

شكرا على ردك 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

اوك 
شكرا على اهتمامك  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2009)

نصائح رائعه ومفيده جدا
وموضوع أكثر من ممتاذ
الرب معكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المعلومات الجامدة دى


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## سوزان محمد علي (29 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع جدا جميل ورحم الله والديك على هذه النصائح*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> شكرا ليك​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فوفو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

سوزان محمد علي قال:


> *الموضوع جدا جميل ورحم الله والديك على هذه النصائح*


 
شكرا 
ربنا ينور طريقك ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

توشيب بيعطل كتير جدا للعلم يعني و كمان سوني

ايسر و اتش بي و ديل زي الفل

نصيحه مجربين

سلام


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر كوكووووووو ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا نيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ستيفان (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا" على التوضيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ستيفان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

